# Persimmon Wood



## woodman3 (Jul 23, 2018)

I know persimmon is used for smoking meats.   I have not used any .  Looking for opinions on what meats it does and doesn't work well on .  My dad just gave me some this week .


----------



## SonnyE (Jul 23, 2018)

I say, "You first!"
And tell us if your Que has pucker power... ;)

Sonny, Mr. Hickory. But also some Alder here in my later years.
Since going to pelleted woods, it's a crap shoot as to what makes up the smoke.
If the stack smells good, it's probably the right wood.


----------



## dave schiller (Jul 24, 2018)

I've never used it, but from what I read persimmon is excellent for all meats.  It's supposed to be sweeter and fruitier than apple and cherry.  Several BBQ supply companies sell it.


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 25, 2018)

If you find any seeds with the wood let us know what this winter will be like! Lol


----------

